# Lamb hypothermia help!



## KouignAmann (May 10, 2021)

I have a tiny 2 day old lamb who managed to get hypothermia last night. Born Saturday, she was up and fine Sunday, but we had bad thunderstorms all last night and now she is a mess.
I've had her in the house in the heat since about 7 am this morning. Her temperature is fluctuating from normal down to below normal, and last check it was 98.8.

I've read to not warm them too quickly, otherwise they can get sick. But it has been 7 hours!  She's alive and breathing. She stood up at 9, but hasn't since. 
I've given her some electrolytes and I've got some milk. 

Does anyone have experience with how long this takes, and what to look for?
I'm currently waiting on my vet to call me back.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2021)

@Baymule


----------



## Beekissed (May 10, 2021)

They say don't feed them until they are warmed and some will do so by putting the lamb into a garbage bag and then submersing it into very warm water.  I'd get it up to normal, then feed it some warm milk...normal will be 102-103°F.  

Let us know how it all comes out?


----------



## KouignAmann (May 10, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> They say don't feed them until they are warmed and some will do so by putting the lamb into a garbage bag and then submersing it into very warm water.  I'd get it up to normal, then feed it some warm milk...normal will be 102-103°F.
> 
> Let us know how it all comes out?


I never thought about a garbage bag...  That's a great idea. Right now we're in the bathroom with a heater cranked... She's so small... Maybe 2 lbs. I think I could do this in the sink with a gallon ziploc.
I fed her a little warm milk when her temp went up to 99.8, but I haven't since then because it is still continuing to fluctuate and is making me nervous.


----------



## Kusanar (May 10, 2021)

You could also make her a cave with a heating pad under her and blankets over and around her. Could even blow a hair dryer under the blankets if you need the extra warmth, just make sure to keep the head out of the blankets so she isn't breathing the hot air from the hair dryer.


----------



## KouignAmann (May 10, 2021)

The baby didn't make it. I had her in the hot room all day, and the highest her temp got was 101, but it just wouldn't stay there. At the end her temp was at 99.8, and then she just stopped breathing. I am so frustrated. 

I guess my question now is, what do I do about the mother and her milk? This is a Soay sheep, so they aren't really for milking purposes. Is there a way to dry her up? I just don't want her to get mastitis or something awful.


----------



## messybun (May 10, 2021)

I’m so sorry you lost it. Two pounds sounds a bit small to start, There was nothing more you could have done. I’ve heard of using a little Epsom salt to help dry up, but usually they do fine on their own.


----------



## KouignAmann (May 10, 2021)

messybun said:


> I’m so sorry you lost it. Two pounds sounds a bit small to start, There was nothing more you could have done. I’ve heard of using a little Epsom salt to help dry up, but usually they do fine on their own.


Yeah. The lamb was the smallest I've ever seen/had. I was wondering if she was even a little premature. I"ll look into the Epsom salt, and I'll just keep monitoring to see how she's doing.


----------



## messybun (May 10, 2021)

KouignAmann said:


> Yeah. The lamb was the smallest I've ever seen/had. I was wondering if she was even a little premature. I"ll look into the Epsom salt, and I'll just keep monitoring to see how she's doing.


Sounds like it. Sometimes there is just something a little strange about one and they don’t end up making it.


----------



## KouignAmann (May 10, 2021)

messybun said:


> Sounds like it. Sometimes there is just something a little strange about one and they don’t end up making it.


I really appreciate your words, and I have to keep remembering that. This farming thing is really hard. I didn't know how much emotional currency it would cost when I started. I love these little sheep, but man, it's rough sometimes.


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> You could also make her a cave with a heating pad under her and blankets over and around her. Could even blow a hair dryer under the blankets if you need the extra warmth, just make sure to keep the head out of the blankets so she isn't breathing the hot air from the hair dryer.


That’s exactly what I would have advised.



KouignAmann said:


> I really appreciate your words, and I have to keep remembering that. This farming thing is really hard. I didn't know how much emotional currency it would cost when I started. I love these little sheep, but man, it's rough sometimes.



I am so sorry that your little one didn’t make it. I’ve lost little ones too. You are right about the emotional attachment, it hurts when we lose one. It just makes the birth of another lamb all the sweeter. I’ll take the hurt so I can have the joys. The joy and happiness my sheep bring me far outweigh the hurt of loss.

If you have another lamb you suspect is cold, quickest test is stick your finger in its mouth. If cold, go into overdrive with heating pad and hairdryer like @Kusanar described.

We had extremely cold weather for our area in February. It got down to minus six degrees and broke a 100 year record. I had 17 new lambs, including one that was born during the storm. Poor little thing always looked so pitiful, all hunched up like a cold chihuahua dog. I made her a sweater from a sleeve. I did the finger in her mouth test and it was always warm. But I stuffed her in my sweat hoodie, layered under a Carhart coat,  for my body heat while I was outside doing chores anyway. She survived and thrived. Just to let you know that it does work, they do make it and I thought the picture would make you smile.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 10, 2021)

Sorry for the loss.  No matter how long you do this, there's always pain.  You lose some and it always hurts!  But the love they give is what you have to use to move on to the next one.  There are more goods than bad.  We understand, we grieve with you.


----------

